# Trifoliate and Quad-foliate (mutants?) Pics



## turkish420 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have two Jack The Ripper plants in my garden that I have question about. One is a trifoliate and one has 4 sets of leaves instead of two. I read in High Times Nov '08 issue in Jorge's RX column, that trifoliates are considered to be "mutants" that look and grow strong and are neat to look at and talk about, but do not produce as much in yield or quantity as "normal" alternating leaf plants. Could someone please elaborate on this topic for me? It was a small article and he did not explain why this is not as good as a normal plant. Also, the other plant I have is a Quad-foliate ( not sure if its really called that ), not a Tri, should I expect lower quality and yield form this plant as well? I havnt found any info on plants with 4 sets of leaves. Will +rep for explainations. Here's some pics. The first 2 are the trifoliate, the second 2 are the Quad.

Thanks! turkish420


----------



## jberry (Feb 8, 2010)

could go either way, ive had good yields with plants that have the mutant leaves (usually blueberry is in the mix somewhere)... but i agree that smaller yields are usually the case... good luck, i wouldnt completely right it off just yet.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Feb 8, 2010)

There was an article in SKUNK magazine about mutants like this and basically it said they grow like normal, but most of the time they will compromise yield. Honestly, just grow them out and take notes.


----------



## turkish420 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks jberry and yungmoolababy! 
Im gonna grow em out (if they aint males) and see what happens. . . just curious to find out why they dont produce as much so if anyone has some more info on the three and four leaf marijuana plants, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2010)

i also have one of them i have had one evry grow for some odd reason, also ive heard that they produce way more, and then i have also heard they havent, i think they do produce better, but the only thing is is that they usally are males, but when u get a female, i would keep and take clones,


----------



## vasioplunk (Feb 8, 2010)

Someone correct me if am wrong, but from what I understand is
that trifoliate is also seen in polyploid strains this may or may not
be the case with the poster specifically. But from what I have read if
the plant is polyploid they will produce more. Now I dunno if these mutants
are polyploid or just some mutation. If anyone can elaborate on this I would appreciate it. Because I have just started to work with mitothic inhibitors(colchicine) and gunnen for stable frequency. Traits like a trifoliate I would examine the roots(print) to double check.
note: Sorry if this is perceived as a hijack, but I thought it may be linked and find it interesting


----------



## vasioplunk (Feb 8, 2010)

by the way. If you have 2 of each quad and tri. I would breed them and see the frequency.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2010)

what is a polyploid strain


----------



## vasioplunk (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, before I get into this. You should be able to find that for yourself, no pun intended. Remember if environment accounts for lets just say 60% of cannabis traits(rough rough estimate) and the other 40% is genetics. That means you have to be 60% horticulturalist and 40% geneticist  With that said 

adjective
1. having a chromosome number that is more than double the basic or haploid number.
noun
2. a polyploid cell or organism.

Cannabis is diploid 2, you can change it to have 3 or 4 there are plenty of stuf* on the net to cover it.


----------



## turkish420 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have one trifoliate and one Quad-foliate so If I can find a more definitive answer as to wether or not these two are good producers or lacking producers, I would deff think about breeding them to see the outcome if ones a male and ones a female.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2010)

i think if female they will produce justr fine


----------



## moodster (Feb 8, 2010)

jberry said:


> could go either way, ive had good yields with plants that have the mutant leaves (usually blueberry is in the mix somewhere)... but i agree that smaller yields are usually the case... good luck, i wouldnt completely right it off just yet.


 im growing BB blue cheese that also throws 3 leaves out i was gonna start a thread but u beat me to it so u think its coz of the blueberry thanxs m8


----------



## turkish420 (Feb 8, 2010)

It seems to me that it will have more bud sites so it will produce more bud. . . but it came from a Jorge Cervantes Article and he knows his shit, so hopefully my plants will be the exception to the rules. . .


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2010)

jorge ceventes is great but thats all based off of his own expeirences, and yes their is like triple the bud sites i topped mine so it will have six main shoots, hope its a female and no its not just a bb thing,


----------



## turkish420 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah, ur right about that. hope fully its a female and i'll have six shoots and hopefully that quad is a female and i'll have eight shoots! they have both been topped so we'll see what happens!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet lookin forward to your journal updates


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 8, 2010)

i had a tri
grew it out, seemed fine
just another plant really, but looked cool


----------



## vasioplunk (Feb 8, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> what is a polyploid strain


Polyploidy occurs in cells and organisms when there are more than two paired (homologous) sets of chromosomes.
Known paleopolyploidy in eukaryotes
Most organisms are normally diploid, meaning they have two sets of chromosomes one set inherited from each parent. Polyploidy may occur due to abnormal cell division during metaphase I in meiosis. It is most commonly found in plants. (Haploidy may also occur as a normal stage in an organism's life. A haploid has only one set of chromosomes.)


----------



## turkish420 (Feb 9, 2010)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> i had a tri
> grew it out, seemed fine
> just another plant really, but looked cool


congrats! gives me hope!


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 10, 2010)

I call it the mutant


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome, love the muties


----------



## NiceGrow! (Feb 10, 2010)

i had a few tri folate plants but it stopped at like the 3rd node, so i guess its not a true one... but it had a great yield and was great smoke


----------



## turkish420 (Feb 10, 2010)

They both (tri&quad) seem good-n-healthy to me!


----------



## turkish420 (Feb 10, 2010)

thank you to who ever +rep'd me!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 10, 2010)

thats how mine started out mr smiley face


----------

